# Rut thread 2022



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Havent seen anything on here yet so might as well start it. Not much action where I'm at. Had my target buck come in yesterday but stayed out of range and have had some does come by with nothing behind them. These temps sure dont feel right. I'm hunting southern lorain county.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Just came home from southern Ohio. Not much activity down there. Any day now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

here in summit county i was driving friday mornibg at daylight and seen 2 small bucks cruising and believe it or not seen a average buck tending a doe in a field. kind of thinking with this warm weather they are doing most of their activity at night when its cooler


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

My buck I killed the 26th was ten minutes behind a doe and two fawn and I heard him grunt as he approached. But that was his normal travel corridor .
I've had my son out every evening since the 30th and it has been slow except the evening of the 3rd when he almost killed a nice ten that was bumping a doe around .

We are hunting some low deer density areas mostly tho which only have one or two doe family groups and just a couple bucks . These temps are killing the visible rut . 
I see temps falling by next weekend but unfortunately by then the big deer will be locked down and you'll just be hoping to catch em in that brief window between does . Or perhaps she will lead him by . But in my experience when they are locked down and breeding they don't move very far .


----------



## the czar (Aug 14, 2008)

Hunting near Athens right now. Fawns still with mothers,no chasing or pushing. We have found several scrapes. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Must be starting, Hadn't seen many road killed bucks until today. 35 miles of highway driving a.m. and saw 3 smaller bucks that were killed overnight. 
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

The deer I’m hunting has been on his feet every day in broad daylight this week moving. Morning and evening. I’ve been hunting him 2 years now and follow his movement closely all year. He only moves during daylight for a couple weeks a year. I’ve seen him on his feet 7 out of the last 8 sits. I’ve been seeing a fair amount of chasing even by the mature deer this week. The temps may not be ideal, but it’s still going on. I’m taking the evening off today due to the wind and forecasted rain after sunset.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Hunted Tuscarawas county this morning, saw 8 does and no buck following them I saw 1 mature buck by himself, watched him bedded for 1/2 hr, then he got up and moved around slowly, no sniffing the ground just walked off out of range


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Haven’t seen a buck on the way to work or way home almost all year till this week. Saw bucks every morning crossing the road in the dark and saw two huge ones on way home this week between 4-4:30 pm broad daylight. In each case the bucks were out in the middle of nowhere and seemed to be on a mission.


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

Hopefully next week . I am in guernsey county and i havent seen any chasing but i have seen bucks by themselves traveling. Most of my camera pics are at night of buck by themselves,


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm seeing lots of daytime movement and chasing.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

In the stand right now. Watched a 2.5 yo 8pt try to breed a doe at 830. She was most definitely ready. She let him mount her at least 10 times. Unfortunately for him he could not find the hole lol. She kept her tail up the whole time and let him try as much as he could. Right at daylight I saw a decent 9 probably a 3.5 and a little basket rack follow a group of does. They wasn't pushing just followed behind them slowly to a bedding area.


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

ducky152000 said:


> In the stand right now. Watched a 2.5 yo 8pt try to breed a doe at 830. She was most definitely ready. She let him mount her at least 10 times. Unfortunately for him he could not find the hole lol. She kept her tail up the whole time and let him try as much as he could. Right at daylight I saw a decent 9 probably a 3.5 and a little basket rack follow a group of does. They wasn't pushing just followed behind them slowly to a bedding area.





ducky152000 said:


> In the stand right now. Watched a 2.5 yo 8pt try to breed a doe at 830. She was most definitely ready. She let him mount her at least 10 times. Unfortunately for him he could not find the hole lol. She kept her tail up the whole time and let him try as much as he could. Right at daylight I saw a decent 9 probably a 3.5 and a little basket rack follow a group of does. They wasn't pushing just followed behind them slowly to a bedding area.


Was there any Marvin Gaye music playing in the background? 😎


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Just had a small 8pt freshen some scrapes in my backyard about an hour ago…I know that there’s a nice 7pt using the same ones but he hasn’t been around in the daytime lately that I have noticed


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Lewis said:


> I'm seeing lots of daytime movement and chasing.
> View attachment 498204


Look at that Smile.


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Saw 3 bucks this morning, all small but nose to the ground and searching, 1 with his mouth wide open. 1 ran right up on me to within 20 yards while I was leaving my blind at around 10 am.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

I shot my big 12 last year on a 68 degree day. So don't let the warm weather get you down. Tuesday will be 20 degrees cooler than Sunday, so that could be a good day to sit all day


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

She’s in full swing in central Ohio now. Watched 2 separate parties this evening from the road. First one had 5 bucks involved including a 160”+ dominant buck. He kept her out in the middle of a big ag field near a power pole. Second was directly across the road about 800 yards away involving a doe and 3 bucks. More chasing than anything on the second set as they were all over the corn stubble. I’m off from Friday through Tuesday of next week. Couldn’t resist after seeing the weather forecast.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Was down at the wood pile about noon today. Wood pile is just outside the yard..surrounded by woods located in a bottom. Splitter ran out of gas and when it shut off...heard some thrashing around on the hillside. Looked up and not more than 50yds were two smaller racked bucks goin at it. Don't know how long they had been there. They pushed each other up and down the hillside for 10 mins. not paying a bit of attention to me.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I had 3 bucks standing over a doe Sunday evening in my neighbors cornfield. At least 2 of the 3 were big boys. I also watched a good chase that afternoon by a small buck. Yesterday was slow, just a few little guys marching. I’m hoping today is good.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Typical of my scheduling had 2 different bucks show up this morning and it was my first day back to work. Maybe thursday I can get out after them. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

SE Ohio Monday Nov. 7th. was cruising time and had 3 bucks in. One 8 was pushing does and stayed in the area where i watched him eat all morning. Another 8 came through and passed 10 yds. from the other 8 like he was never there. Wind was N NE and supposed to change to SSE Wed. Action was consistent of what usually i see this time of year. Saw a post years ago where a guy and his buddies kept a log on when they saw the most bucks in any given time. When the sun set at 5:18 they saw the most on average in their area of Ohio. This year in our area that was November 7th. The 7th through the 13th has always been good and around the 20th there has been some good action from ”outsiders” coming in. There have been some big deer taken late in November that were tagging along with a late doe. Just my take.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Seems everybody else is getting it done. Done 5 heads on Saturday. No babies.. I'll post when i get them bleached.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

It was busy morning with marching, running, and chasing until about 10:00. Mostly all little guys though. I’m going to get down in a bit to get my lunch that’s at the base of the tree. I might see a nap in the woods in my future before the afternoon is over.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

In my blind now. 4 different bucks, 3 doe, 1 button buck, 1 fawn since day light. Southwest Ohio, the boys are looking for sure. 2 deer came through when still dark as well. Good luck out there.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Lorain County. Had an 8 ptr running a doe all over this a.m. Afterwards a small 6 ran the same area. An hour after that, another small buck, same thing. C’mon Mr Big! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Had a 140 inch 10 point pushing a doe yest around 11. Couldn't get him to stop so no shot. Had an 8 point today push acouple does, but the lost him fast in the thick stuff this morning. Fun to watch


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Shot a healthy 7 point and got him home. Of course had a monster 10 come 15 minutes after shooting the much smaller one. Only had today, one day next week and that was it until end of December so honestly was open to taking anything. Still had deer running around and jumped 3 more tracking mine. Probably more action in one morning than I've ever seen. Now's the time to get out for sure. Good luck guys.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

burnsj5 said:


> Shot a healthy 7 point and got him home. Of course had a monster 10 come 15 minutes after shooting the much smaller one. Only had today, one day next week and that was it until end of December so honestly was open to taking anything. Still had deer running around and jumped 3 more tracking mine. Probably more action in one morning than I've ever seen. Now's the time to get out for sure. Good luck guys.


Please post pics


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Please post pics


One pic is a button buck probably 4 feet away walking past the blind. Showed my wife and turned into an eye spy, had to zoom in to show her the outline and she still didnt see it through the see through mesh pattern.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

My nephew missed a dandy buck yesterday evening. It was a good thing because he was driving my dump truck at the time.😂 It was about 4. Ran right out in front of him. I was cutting beans and supposedly it was headed my way but I never saw it. Saw lots of does and found a tree stand on the property line with a pile of corn on my side. SOB doesn't have permission. Don't be this guy and I can guarantee no deer are going to visit that pile.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Looks like you have another tree stand? Maybe he will get the message!!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I’ve been out every day for a week. Mornings have been good until 9:00 then dead all day until it picks up at 4:30 pretty much every day. I’ve had hot does around on and off with a freight train of bucks on them.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

On way home from work today 4-4:30ish, counted 17 yearlings out feeding by themselves. No bucks and no mature does anywhere. First day this week for no bucks chasing doe’s. I’m now off from now through Wednesday next week. Hoping it’s not lock-down city for the big boys.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

Saw 3 big does at 8:15am then a doe being chased by an 8 , 15 minutes later. All headed west.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Not many signs at my place , will get out this coming week when temps are favorable for hanging


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

The deer were really on the move this morning. I was in a creek bottom funnel stand that 6 bucks and a bunch of does and yearlings passed by. I saw multiple groups of yearlings all alone. It was non stop until 9:00 and then the valve shut off. Bucks were grunting and yearlings were bleating. I’m hoping for a good evening hunt.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Muddy said:


> The deer were really on the move this morning. I was in a creek bottom funnel stand that 6 bucks and a bunch of does and yearlings passed by. I saw multiple groups of yearlings all alone. It was non stop until 9:00 and then the valve shut off. Bucks were grunting and yearlings were bleating. I’m hoping for a good evening hunt.


Good luck tonight. Unfortunately I’m cleaning out the boat before the freeze comes and I have to put away the hoses. Filthy from Erie this week.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Muddy said:


> The deer were really on the move this morning. I was in a creek bottom funnel stand that 6 bucks and a bunch of does and yearlings passed by. I saw multiple groups of yearlings all alone. It was non stop until 9:00 and then the valve shut off. Bucks were grunting and yearlings were bleating. I’m hoping for a good evening hunt.


Sounds like you had a good hunt this morning already without the harvest…good luck this evening…


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Here is a couple finished rut heads. They seem to be running pretty hard just not in front of my stands.


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

I shot this buck in Medina county on Nov 12th.I had hunted the stand i took the buck from 2 previous times without a single deer sighting.But the weather was too warm then.Was hoping for a cold front and looking forward to finally seeing some rut activity.Was hoping the mature bucks were not already in lockdown.when the cold front arrived on the 11th.Walking to my stand,heard what i thought was a buck rubbing a tree nearby.Was hoping i wouldn't get busted the rest of the way to stand.I did have a deer blow,but apparently didn't affect that nearby buck.Got into my ladder stand 6:55 and at 7:05 saw a good buck behind me at 30yds.Tried to get my binoculars on it,but due to low light could not tell if a 10 or an 8pt.It had its nose to the ground like it was trying to track a hot doe.Unfortunately by time i had determined it was a shooter it was out of range.I tried to grunt the buck back,but had no effect on him.Was hoping he might circle back and kept watching the area we went into.I then caught movement of a large body deer 200yds away.Again,i had trouble finding that deer too, with my binoculars.I kept watching the last area of where i had seen those 2 deer.I then caught movement at the creek 30yds away.It was a good buck at the edge of creek with its front legs in the water.I finally had enough light to get this buck in my binoculars and could see 3 tines coming off his near beam.So i say 10point and a shooter.I grab my crossbow but all i can see is his head and neck.Im thinking,is this the same buck i saw earlier,is he going to cross the creek,is he just drinking water? He starts backing up and im looking for shooting lanes in that direction.Now another buck walks out of thicket toward the 10pt.The 10pt takes off running once he sees the other buck.So if this buck is more dominant,he has to be a shooter too.Im pretty sure now,this was the buck i saw initially.This bucks starts walking again and as approaches a shooting lane i grunt to try and stop him.He walks right past it.So i grunt even louder and he stops.As im looking at him there is some brush sort of in the way and he is angling towards me.I bring the scope up and looks like i got a window to shoot and i take the shot.Heard the hit and he only runs 40yds and he falls over.My watch says 7:15am.Large body mature 9pt with 22" outside spread.It had been like 7yrs since got a really nice buck and have a lot of meat now for the year too.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

This poor doe did a few laps around my office today. Cuyahoga Co.
















Sent from my SM-A536U using Tapatalk


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## CoachG (Feb 18, 2009)

The bucks are still chasing the doe in Madison County.


----------

